# You can watch excerpts of my training session of PanciPanci/Redmon Kenpo with Tae Kwon Do and Muay Thai influence. Search "PanciPanci/Redmon Kenpo".



## chiquest (Aug 24, 2021)

Excerpts of my one-hour training session of PanciPanci/Redmon Kenpo with Tae Kwon Do and Muay Thai influence. 48 years of daily practice. Search "PanciPanci/Redmon Kenpo".


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 25, 2021)

chiquest said:


> Excerpts of my one-hour training session of PanciPanci/Redmon Kenpo with Tae Kwon Do and Muay Thai influence. 48 years of daily practice. Search "PanciPanci/Redmon Kenpo".



Was the PanciPanci portion an Escrima/Eskrima System?


----------

